# Rabbit hunting lease?



## kfoskey (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm looking for some land to lease the rabbit hunting rights to? Would be willing to pay for hunting rights after deer season goes out if necessary. Looking for land around Johnson, Laurens, Washington county area.
Thanks,
-Kent


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 25, 2010)

we are looking for 2 more (rabbit olny) hunters.
We`re a lil further than stated but here is our clubs ad...

Hunting Club in Southern Richmond County is currently looking for 5 more members, which will give us a total of 8 (THE CLUB MAX) 

We currently have 440 acres of prime Richmond County Hunting Land. 
Both of our current tracts offer...( DEER, TURKEY, SMALL GAME, ) 

The tracts are separated, the larger of the 2 tracts is 240ac. located on Hephzibah McBean Rd. between hwy 25 and Old Waynesboro Rd. 
Its 60% hard woods. and 40% free ranging pines lots of deep ridges and a creek runs through the property, it also has 3 separate property entrances. 

The smaller 200 ac. tract is located just past Jefferson Electric Co. on the Blythe side. 
The tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines, also with creek running through. 

We are also looking for 2 more RABBIT ONLY members. $375. 
And 2 more TURKEY ONLY members. $375. 

members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs 
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st 

Memberships: 
$375. per season just Turkey or just Rabbit 
$750. FULL YR. round access 

If interested call...(706) 513-5674 or (770) 710-2295 If no answer, please leave a voice message with your name and number 
and I will return your call ASAP.


----------



## kfoskey (Jul 27, 2010)

btt


----------



## kfoskey (Jul 31, 2010)

btt


----------



## ts3600 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a club in Twiggs not far from on Hwy 96 between Jeffersonville and Warner Robins.  PM me if interested


----------



## kfoskey (Aug 5, 2010)

btt


----------



## kfoskey (Aug 30, 2010)

btt


----------



## kfoskey (Sep 27, 2010)

Still looking for something a little closer to home.


----------



## kfoskey (Oct 17, 2010)

btt


----------

